# Any sign of the Baytown Bald Eagles?



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I expect the Bald Eagles that nest across from the golf course in Baytown will return again this year.

If any of you folks hear anything about them or see them, I sure would appreciate you posting something in this forum to let us know they're back.

My guess is they may show up mid to late October, and have new nest construction well under way by mid November.

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The Eagles are back...


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> The Eagles are back...


Thanks Bocephus,

I presume you've been seeing them. Can you tell if they have started building a new nest, if the nest is completed, or exactly where it might be located?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where are they? As in, where do I see them?


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw pics of them that were taken a week or two ago. They are in the same spot from what I've read. SaltyTX I'll have to look up their location.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

SaltyTX said:


> Where are they? As in, where do I see them?


http://blog.gregcrider.net/2010/02/directions-to-baytown-eagles-nest.html


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You need at least 600mm or longer to get a decent shot of the nest area. They also perch on the top of a tree that can be seen from the road- 300 - 500 would be good for that area.

Canon 40D w/Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 and 2x teleconverter. 600mm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

They are using the same nest. Saw the female couple weeks ago.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent shot, Sandy!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

I was there last Wednesday and the old nest is gone and there was no sign of the eagles. We have been weekly observers for the last two years.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Still there, Concan...But the new nest can't be seen.
Taken Oct. 25.

http://www.pbase.com/dennissweetman/image/139170092


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

*Baytown Eagles*

Thanks Sandy Bottoms


----------

